# Easiest way to get substrate out of a tank?



## NiaCas (May 2, 2014)

I'm moving for the first time since I started the hobby. My have soil topped with sand in my biggest tank. I'm pretty short, so already have trouble getting to the bottom of the tank lol. Long tweezers have been my best friend  Thinking maybe a shop vac? (There won't be any fish or plants in the tank) Anyone tried that? Sucks up nails and glass, but those things are not wet and...gooey like super wet soil can be. I don't need to save the substrate, btw. Any tips for easily breaking down tanks for a move?


----------



## plantsrockmysocks (Sep 21, 2016)

The easiest way would be to use a dustpan and scoop the substrate out. But if you can't easily reach the bottom of the tank and don't need to save the substrate, run a garden hose into the tank and turn it on. Start a siphon with a gravel vac and suck the substrate out. Sand/soil will come out easily. Messy, but easy. That's how I cleaned out all the sand in my saltwater setup and it was pretty quick.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi NiaCas,

First I transfer some tank water to a container, I like the 18 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck Totes, and add an airstone and a sponge filter to the tote.
Then I remove the plants and wrap in wet newspaper or place into gallon zip lock bags.
Next net out as many fish as possible
Unplug the heater and filter
I use a 5/8" (or larger) garden or clear plastic hose(from H.D. or Lowes) and siphon out water and substrate into a bucket, then I dump the water put the wet substrate in another bucket or container and repeat.
When the water is about 1/2 way removed I again net as many fish as possible and add them to the 18 gallon tote.
Then siphon water and substrate again and separate water and substrate again until water level is 2" deep.
Remove any remaining fish
Siphon remaining water and substrate....if substrate is still left when all water is removed then you can either add more water or use a scoop to remove remaining substrate; I like a scoop with a squarish front end.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

How big of a tank? Can you (and some friends) lift the tank without removing the substrate first? If you can, take the tank outside and tilt the tank or turn it upside down and dump out the substrate. That might be the easiest if you're not trying to save it to re-use again later.


----------



## FuelingFire (Nov 8, 2012)

I am about to change the substrate in my 240g again for the 2nd time. in a very short time period. ( just hate the substrate I have.) and I have a scooper, that I use to change out my substrate. if I don't want to change the dirt in the tank, I skim down to the dirt and get as much as I can of the sand or gravel and then recap. Of course the tank is fairly dry just enough water that the syphon wont get. now when I am doing a complete change. I scoop it all out. My 240g is hard to reach into. esp the back of the tank. my tank sit so high I need a step latter, and still can't reach the back of the tank with out almost climbing inside it. ( not the easiest thing to do) as far as what Iksdrinker said I had a buddy when he moved bust his 55g trying to avoid removing his substrate and it busted the seams. So i would advise to be careful about lifting a tank with substrate unless its a 20g or something. even if you use a shop vac it still a messy job no matter how you do it.


----------



## NiaCas (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the input and advice! It's a 110g, so won't be lifting and carrying it anywhere  Think I'll just keep stirring everything up, siphoning water with substrate out to the yard, adding water, and repeating until empty. Hopefully that'll work out ok.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

If it was me, I'd get the plants and fish out, then remove as much water as possible, then use the plastic feed scoop to remove the substrate. 

Note: Trying to move a tank with substrate inside is just a recipe for a new tank!....if you didn't break the glass, the seams would most likely be compromised. A move is hectic enough without having a tank leak when you set it back up!!!!


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I would siphon the sand out so as not to risk scratching your glass. For the rest, cut off the bottom of a plastic milk jug and use it as a scooper. Very thin and lets you get under everything but still strong enough to hold the weight 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

